# Aquamaxx



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

I can not get Purina fish food locally. I checked web and Purina lists 3 dealers but when I called they all said they don't carry fish food (Purina) anymore. Something about the charge for shipping! What is the next best thing without having to drive to far. I am in Allen county Ohio.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If they order feed in from Purina, whether it be for horses, cattle, chickens or sheep, it should be really simple to add some fish food on to an order even if they dont stock it normally...that's what the local feed store does for me. It's a good idea to give them Purina/Aquamax product number so they don't mess up the order. If they still won't help contact Purina Mills directly.


----------

